# Hellos everybunny!



## Akzholedent (Jun 22, 2015)

I vanish-ed! But I'm back! My name is Pippi, and I'm a black and white Holland lop! I likes to chew things, especially those roots that hangs down from things, the brown grass insides the haus and those funny blanket things that blockses the sunshine. Mum and Dad don't let me eats those things though.. :-( dey look ats me and say, "Ah, ah, Ah Pipp, don't eat that.." and I hops away, mad. When I hops back into my cage, dey calls me a good bun, and gives me foodages!

For hoomins, they're not too bad, but I thinks I can train dem better. :sly: 

View attachment 1434972076177.jpg


View attachment 1434972092946.jpg


View attachment 1434972127630.jpg


View attachment 1434972603716.jpg


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Jun 22, 2015)

welcome to the forum, cute bun also =0)


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello pippi I'm storm and I have my mum stained very well she brings me oaten hay and I constantly have it she brings me carrots sometimes and other veggies. My water bottle is always full. My mummy has heaps of pets so she is always busy but makes time for every single one of us. She has 32 bunnies and 11 guinea pigs and many other different types of pets. My mumma dosent let me eat them things either  my mumma says ayeeee stormie and once she says this I know in doing something wrong and I do a big thump and run into a hiding place (I'm not very good at hiding and mum finds me almost straight away)


----------



## Akzholedent (Jun 22, 2015)

32 bunnies! Wow! You must have a fun time hopping around da haus with everyone! Mum and Dad are going to be bringing me a brother and a sister. I met them once when I stayed at the farm. The boy was nice, we sniffed each other and all dat, but the girl was kinda mean... she growleded at me! Mum sez dat the girl growls at everyone.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello Pippi, this is Trix!!!! Black and white bunnies are the cutest, and I happen to be black and white!!!

Stay cute and train your humans well.

Love,

Trix


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Pippi Im Chester  View attachment 1435007893595.jpg
<THERES ME!! I had a fun timez yesterday when my mom took me outside!!I liked eating the grass and made mommy chase my because I didn't want to go inside!!*she caught me boo* and here's my friend Blueberry View attachment 1435007882560.jpg
Hi Pippi I'm Blueberry and I had a fun timez yezterday too! Amd I waz a good boy! I stayed where my border was and hopped around happily at first I was scared but then I said no i aint 'fraid of nuttin so I jumped out there And it waz very fun!! OhOh I also like to trick mommy into thinking I'm dead mommy gets scared!!but then she giggles when I wake back up and tells me Im a bad boy!! View attachment 1435008323758.jpg
*mommy says sorry for the wall Someone chewed it XD But they stopped now yay!* mommy also says have a good time here!! XOXO Chester and Blueberry!


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jun 22, 2015)

I have lots of fun playing with them but this one sister she has babies at the momment and she isn't allowed out much well not with me only with her actual sister


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi Pippi and everyone. I'm Harvey. Great to meet other bunnies. But....Chester....ahem.... Are you seeing anyone? You are Gorgeous!
:hearts: :bunnyheart:


----------



## Akzholedent (Sep 15, 2015)

Hellos, Harvey! I'be been working reeaaaallly hard on training my humans, but yeesh, you can only bite them so many times! Mum decided to bring two other rabbits to the house.. they're not inside yet, but I kinda met one of them... his fur was all over Mum's clothes! (He's shedding... everywhere. What a furball)


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Sep 15, 2015)

Akzholedent said:


> Hellos, Harvey! I'be been working reeaaaallly hard on training my humans, but yeesh, you can only bite them so many times! Mum decided to bring two other rabbits to the house.. they're not inside yet, but I kinda met one of them... his fur was all over Mum's clothes! (He's shedding... everywhere. What a furball)



Hello Akz! Yeah, training humans is tough. You know what I do? I grind my teeth. They ooh and ahh and try to do nice things for me to get me to grind. So I just lay there getting praise and pets and kisses. It's great. You bite your humans? That's funny! I'll bet they yell. Humans are dumb. They don't understand body language at all. But Ya gotta luv em. 

That fur ball guy sounds gross. Tell him he better not shed in your area. Maybe pee on him to be sure he understands whose turf he's on? I hope they don't take your toys. are they going to stay do you think?


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Sep 15, 2015)

Wait! Yer name isn't Akz. It's Pippi! Hi Pippi!! You are very small and cute.


----------



## Akzholedent (Sep 15, 2015)

Harvey, I've grinded my teeth a couple times, but I like biting better. It's more fun. Mum and Dad call me the Vampire Bunny. I don't know what a vampire is, but it must be something cute and fuzzy! 

This is me biting Mum's leg last night. 
*Akz Note: Note the irony of the "Let it Go" pants. ;-) What a nerd rabbit... 

View attachment 1442366756968.jpg


----------

